# venting gas furnace thru side wall?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Where do you live? I doubt if you can sidewall vent it as most manufacturers no longer have the special termination kit to allow that. It also stains your wall with fumes/moisture. Years ago they had that option. You have an induced draft fan with a pressure switch and adding another power vented fan will cause pressure switch problems and won't meet the gas code. How old is the furnace, post make model and serial #. If it is getting older you may better off with a high efficiency furnace (rebates available) that uses plastic venting thru the wall and abandon the chimney.


----------



## frthompson (Dec 27, 2009)

Its a hundred year old house in Kansas City with a 10 year old furnace, I don't have the specs here. SO if I continue to vent up the chimeny I need to dismatle the current chimney below the roof line because its falling apart. Can I simply line the brick chimney with single wall or type b galvinzed flue pipe and terminate through the roof with the metal pipe and appropriate cap? I going to look into high efficiency furnaces as well.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You need to line it with B vent and go the apprpriate distance above the roof line etc, BUT if the chimney collapses and kinks/damages your new B vent you can get CO poisioning. The brickwork would need fixing first and then a B vent installed. Lots of expense and hassle and not worth it IMO. In Canada we cannot sell mid efficiency furnaces and I guess within 5 yrs the same will happen in the US. Probably better to go high efficiency now. The fuel savings over the yrs and rebates and lack of expense to repair the chimney will make it worthwhile.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Not familiar with your specific furnace but there were literally thousands of 80% furnaces horizontally vented through sidewalls in the late 80s and 90s. Unfortunately, the grey ultravent pipe used wasn't up to the job and was recalled. The fix was to use double wall B vent with an external power venter. This was an expensive fix but probably cheaper than rebuilding your chimney.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Depending how old the furnace is. Might want to consider getting a 90%+ furnace installed.

That way no vibrations from a power venter. And save on gas also.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you get some professional help, first-hand, which way you go. There are many things to watch for, pages 596 and 597: http://books.google.com/books?id=OM...age&q=gas furnace venting in sidewall&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------

